

Docstoc launches Itunes for documents. - rokhayakebe
http://mashable.com/2009/08/12/docstore/

======
philwelch
By "iTunes" they mean "iTunes store", not "iTunes library". For most
companies, having a network-accessible iTunes library of documents would be
more useful.

